# Patoka Lake



## tickhead

Will be at Patoka Lake Thurs and Friday practicing for fishing tourn. on Sat. Will do some mushroom hunting also. We are in Northern In, and would appreciate help with what types of areas are most productive. I have read the north slopes of hills but suspect the creek bottoms would be good also, depending on the rain received. Will reward any successful advice with the gps coords. of locations where we find some. We live 4.5 hrs north so sharing is not a problem.


----------



## fishinshroomsmarion

Supposedly when may apples are up the morels tend to grow around them or under. I have found morels around them a few times. I've also heard about them growing around certain wild flowers and of course the "dying elm trees". I personally have bought into that morels will grow and can grow many places so check EVERYWHERE. best of luck to you hope you find many!

here is a picture of may apples


----------



## tickhead

I know what may-apples are along with jack-in-the-pulpits, elm trees. The question was, what areas, high, low, flood plains. Should we focus on north facing, south, east, or west slopes. Appreciate the attempt though.


----------



## fishinshroomsmarion

Here is a website I found that stated, "Geographical layout, elevation, and other items can influence whether the temperature is right for morels. South, east, and southeastern facing slopes receive more sun than those facing other directions. It is these slopes that are the first to warm in the springtime."


----------



## fishinshroomsmarion

Morels and how to find them


----------



## meekmorel

There are many factors that determine if Morels will be growing in that spot.The best thing to do is learn your trees, leaf and bark patterns, and learn also about the enviorment, you want a damp location but not too wet or too dry...Ive been to Patoka during the summer but not in the Morel season and there are a lot of good looking spots, my advice is to stick close to the Lake and look for some small creeks that have a good flat area and some good trees like Elm, Ash, Pine, Poplar, Cherry, and Sycamore.


----------



## tickhead

Was hoping for advice on hunting in the hilly terrain of so. In. vs the flatland we have here. Patoka lake marina suggests the north facing slopes which I assume would be the late season crop. We'll focus on the flatter areas on the so. east side of the lake since it's still early. We are there to pre-fish the Wish Foundation Tournament, and will probably try to get some crappie fishing in as well as the mushrooms. With the forecast, I would rather bundle up and walk in the woods than get blasted by wind and rain in the boat. 
Took a walk in the woods today and the may-apples are just coming up and some are opening. Chewed on some ramps which are awesome. Will use them to season the olive oil for the mushrooms.
Will let you'all know if we have any luck this week. Probably won't post pics, it's usually too much trouble. good luck.


----------



## cheffingway

I've always heard South facing hills early, North-facing late. I don't really buy into any rhyme or reason. The spores can be carried so easily, you can find them anywhere. IMHO it's all soil-temp, air temp, moisture, etc..


----------

